# milky silver



## arthur kierski (Oct 10, 2009)

when i add nacl to a nitrate solution containing silver,i am geting a milky white silver chloride which is passing thru the filter paper and one have to wait a long time to this white fine agcl to settle----the silver is from relays tip---this does not happen with silver from fantasy jewllery----it might be lead chloride but these tips do not contain lead-----what does one do?i do not want to precipitate the silver with cu----thanks for any ideas


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2009)

may be cadnium?

jim


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 10, 2009)

Heating the solution or adding hot water should serve two purposes:

1. Dissolve the lead chloride 
2. Cause the silver chloride to coagulate and settle quickly.


Stirring the solution with the silver chloride can also help the silver chloride coagulate and settle faster.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Oct 10, 2009)

james122964 said:


> may be cadnium?
> 
> jim



What number is that on the Periodic table of elements ? :lol: 

Here's a new one 

Canadium ---- ( CN ) 
Similar to Americium, but a little denser. Much more rigid. Its heaviest isotope, Quebecium, is easily separated out by shouting 
at Canadium in bad French. 


:mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Oct 11, 2009)

Palladium said:


> james122964 said:
> 
> 
> > may be cadnium?
> ...



What number is that on the Periodic table of elements ? :lol: 

Here's a new one 

Canadium ---- ( CN ) 
Similar to Americium, but a little denser. Much more rigid. Its heaviest isotope, Quebecium, is easily separated out by shouting 
at Canadium in bad French. 


Now thats what i call good chemistry.....LMAO


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 11, 2009)

Arthur:

You have formed a colloidal solution of silver chloride..it happens frequentlly when silver chloride(in low concentrations) is in contact with some base metals,specially tin.Anyway,just heat the solution to boil for a while and you will see the white mude goes down.

For some kind of silver scrap hydrocloric acid is better than common salt,acids kill colloids.

I hope it helps.

Portate bem

Saudacoes

Manuel


----------



## arthur kierski (Oct 11, 2009)

obrigado Manoel,i will do what you told me to do-----you are very important to our forum
abraços Arthur


----------



## shyknee (Oct 29, 2009)

HI Arthur HELLO Steve and Manuel

In Arthur's stiuation is it possible a small amount of palladium dragdown causing the milky stuff when he adds salt ? 
should he check for palladium or am i off base ?


----------



## Irons (Oct 30, 2009)

Palladium said:


> james122964 said:
> 
> 
> > may be cadnium?
> ...



Hey, my parents are from Quebec!!!

Land of short, pompous men and the women who make fun of them. :mrgreen:


----------

